# Ladyfish in Big Lagoon



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

I caught 4 last night on the western edge near Oysters restaurant. They were all about 1.5-3# range. Had several grab my bone colored spook but throw during the fight.

Are Ladyfish edible or just cutbait for sharks?

Allen


----------



## 3BARKINGSPIDERS (Mar 2, 2012)

Edible?... Yes. Enjoyable? Book say better bait than food. I guess it would depend on how hungry one might be. Fun to catch sometimes but much rather a red or trout jump my hook. Could be wrong. Been wrong before.
Mike


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Only good fore the fight which they do quite well. No other value.


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

Cool, I am glad I didn't keep any. They were fun for the fight and at 11:30 pm I wasn't really there for anything but fun anyway.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

They fight like dogs and love to come out of the water. I heard someone call them (the poor mans tarpon) it fits lol


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

A buddy said they are like candy for sharks. Take em home, freeze em, then use them later if you want to target shark.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

A guy I work with says he knows a spot where the baby tarpon are THICK every single day. Right at the mouth of Bayou Grande. I don't have the heart to tell him those ain't tarpon.


----------



## CallMeEddie (Nov 25, 2010)

If you catch a mess of them and scrape the meat out, they make damn good fish cakes. Any cajun will have a good recipe.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> A guy I work with says he knows a spot where the baby tarpon are THICK every single day. Right at the mouth of Bayou Grande. I don't have the heart to tell him those ain't tarpon.


LMAO:lol: I had my palm read last week and she told me if I ate the head off a fresh caught ladyfish my catch ratio would increase by 10x. The taste wasn't half bad and I can't seem to keep the fish off my hook now!:whistling:


----------

